# Посоветуйте про аккордеон



## Polaris (1 Сен 2010)

Хочу попробовать научиться играть на аккордеоне. К освоению особо сложных вещей пока не стремлюсь, привлекает в основном аккомпанемент. Посмотрел разные сайты про аккордеоны и возникла куча вопросов.
1. Инструмент с каким количеством клавиш и басов лучше всего выбрать?
2. Инструмент какого производителя лучше выбрать и какую модель?
3. Возможно, что буду приобретать инструмент б/у. Читал, что у очень старых инструментов возникают проблемы (рассыхаются и т.д.). Соответственно, какого возраста можно брать инструмент б/у, а какого лучше уже не брать?
4. Если брать инструмент б/у, то какой лучше - тот, на котором играли мало, или тот, на котором играли много? Важно ли это вообще или нет?
5. Есть ли в Москве магазины, в которых можно приобрести б/у аккордеон (проще ведь в магазине посмотреть несколько инструментов, чем по всей Москве ездить по продавцам)?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (2 Сен 2010)

Для ваших целей лучше всего подойдет аккордеон три четверти Вельтмейстер Каприс или Метеор.Они ,если были в хороших руках,не уступят новым,а цена будет много ниже.Обратитесь в магазин Симфония на Нагатинской(метро Коломенская).Там часто бывает неплохой выбор по приемлимым ценам.Удачи.


----------



## Polaris (5 Сен 2010)

*Новиков Игорь*, спасибо за помощь. Посмотрел объявления о продаже, и появились новые вопросы. К продаже предлагают разные модели аккордеонов Вельтмейстер (Каприс, Метеор, Стелла и т.п.) с одинаковым количеством клавиш. В чем разница между этими моделями? И еще - насколько старый инструмент можно брать, ведь предлагают инструменты и 90-х, и 70-х, и даже 50-х годов выпуска.


----------



## bombastic (5 Сен 2010)

берите не раньше 90х ну на худой конец 80х(в хор состоянии)
иначе придется комплексный ремонт делать. хотя все это не ликвид.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (5 Сен 2010)

Каприс и Метеор - это последние творения ГДР-овского Вельтмейстера.(конец 80-х годов)В моей коллекции есть такой инструмент(не для продажи)очень хорошо выглядит и звучит.Стела и прочие- это постарше и соответственно проблем может быть побольше,я бы на эти инструменты внимания не обращал,хотя конечно,могут и приличные экземпляры попасться.На всевозможные российские экземпляры даже и заглядывать не надо -это полные дрова.Цена на Каприсы от 20 тысяч.


----------



## zet10 (6 Сен 2010)

Мое мнение берите Каприс 4/4 11+ 5 регистров,или Вельтмейстер-Кансону(плюс что у нее ступенчатая дека),очень достойные варианты из бюджетных.Цена первого 28 т.р,второго 35 т.р.Для вас это будет хорошо,т.к сможете расширить свой репертуар за счет диапазона,и пользоваться разными тембровыми красками за имением разнообразия регистров!В наличии данные инструменты есть.


----------



## drunf (6 Сен 2010)

Полностью поддерживаю мнение Игоря Новикова.
Недавно в магазине брал поиграть Волтмейстер Сапфир. Не могу сказать, что он намного лучше Каприса (если он в хорошем состоянии). Единственный весомый плюс Сапфира - это то, что он новый 
Мастер, у которого я ремонтировал свой инструмент сказал, что качество сборки последних моделей 80-х выше, чем у новых инструментов. Мол, раньше даже клеили кокарду с эмблемой, а сейчас просто надпись делают.


----------



## Polaris (12 Сен 2010)

Всем спасибо. Сегодня приобрел инструмент, начал осваивать. Буду очень признателен, если проконсультируете по следующим вопросам:
1. Насколько нужно разжимать мех? Сейчас на одном разжиме или сжиме получается сыграть три-четыре целых ноты. Этого достаточно, или амплитуда движения меха должна быть меньше/больше? Если да, то насколько?
2. Как лучше - чтобы свободные пальцы лежали на клавишах или чтобы они были приподняты над клавишами?


----------



## bombastic (12 Сен 2010)

текстом этого не изложить, надо показывать, возьмите хотябы 10 уроков игры, а вообще мастерство игры оттачивается годами.
К тому же добрая половина из аккордеона идет от пианизма, как не странно


----------



## Новиков Игорь (12 Сен 2010)

Купите Самоучитель. Да хотя бы Альфреда Мирека.Он хоть и допотопный по репертуару и всеми заигранный до дыр и надоевший,но в отличие от других, начальная часть там изложена неплохо.Мирек(светлая ему память,приходилось встречаться)не был аккордеонистом и написал этот Самоучитель как бы для себя,ну и для всех желающих.Не для денег ,как сейчас издают,а для настоящих любителей.


----------



## drunf (12 Сен 2010)

Опять же не могу не согласиться с Игорем. В самоучителе Мирека очень грамотно выстроены произведения в порядке возрастания сложности, много упражнений и доступно описаны нюансы.
Но все же настоятельно рекомендовал найти частного педагога или пойти в муз. школу - так сэкономите свое время.


----------



## Polaris (22 Сен 2010)

Понемногу осваиваю инструмент (Weltmeister Caprice 3/4), но возник вопрос по левой клавиатуре. В литературе пишут, что кнопка с выемкой в основном ряду левой клавиатуры - это "до". На моем инструменте в основном ряду левой клавиатуры три кнопки с выемкой. Подскажите, как разобраться с расположением кнопок на левой клавиатуре?


----------



## kep (22 Сен 2010)

Polaris писал:


> На моем инструменте в основном ряду левой клавиатуры три кнопки с выемкой.


"До" - средняя


----------



## MAN (23 Сен 2010)

Polaris писал:


> На моем инструменте в основном ряду левой клавиатуры три кнопки с выемкой. Подскажите, как разобраться с расположением кнопок на левой клавиатуре?


Насчёт "до" Вам уже ответили - она средняя из помеченных. Нижняя должна быть "ля бемоль", а верхняя - "ми". Убедиться в этом очень просто. Нажмите помеченную кнопку и найдите клавишу справа, которая будет звучать с ней в унисон. С расположением клавиш на правой клавиатуре, наверное, всё ясно?


----------



## Polaris (24 Окт 2010)

Всем спасибо за помощь. Обучение потихоньку продвигается, и возникают новые вопросы. 
1. Как правильно брать аккорды на левой клавиатуре - всегд любой бас 3 пальцем, а любой аккорд от этого баса 2 пальцем, или бас 4 пальцем, а аккорды от него 2 или 3 пальцем?
2. Не очень понятна роль регистров левой клавиатуры. Не подскажете, где можно об этом почитать?


----------



## bombastic (24 Окт 2010)

1 Бас берется любым пальцем, для проучивания баса играются гаммы в левой. 
2 аккорд берется 2 пальцем(в отдельных случаях, репетиции на аккорде играют 2-3)
3 регистры очень нужная вещь, особенно когда вы играете полифонию и вам нужна фактура, или это жанр мюзет и нужен лёгкий аккомпанемент, итд, разница в тебре и в количестве голосов


----------

